# B-52: Rare Footage of Naval Strike Capability



## Matt308 (Apr 26, 2008)

You might find this video a bit entertaining. Glorifies the BUFF with some rare footage of often unknown naval strike capabilities, as well as some fighter vs bomber engagements (with fighter pilot narrative  ). Enjoy.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWtQ4lfU2vo_


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice clip, loved the re-mix of the White Zombie song... Nice string of flares as well, poor pilot cant get his lock, awwwwwwwww...


----------



## ccheese (Apr 27, 2008)

Good video, Matt.....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks Matt. Great video, great airplane. 

Hard to believe it's first flight was 56 years ago!

TO


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Great vid matt! that bird is big


----------



## evangilder (Apr 27, 2008)

hehe Love the fighter scene "Shoot the MF"..."I can't get lock"...
I can picture the BUFF pilot saying "Neener neener neener"!


----------



## parsifal (Apr 27, 2008)

Impressive footage. whats the rocket ordinance the B-52 is firing....ther appear to be two types. One I think is a tomahawk, but what is the other.

Intersting to compare tactics to Soviet era anti-shipping strike capability. They planned to attack in LR groups orf about 30 A/C firing salvoes of AS-11 "Kennel" missiles (I think). Soviet ASM were notoriously innacurate, and fairly easily jammed, but they relied on the numbers to try and get a few past the AAW defences. Even one would tear a pretty big hole through a flight deck

Argentinians also demonstrated what this sort of technology could do. I read somewhere that in 1982 they only possessed about 10 of the airborne version of the exocet, a none too deadly misssile (but deadly enough). Even the iron bombs on the skyhawks were bad enough, and respponsible for the loss of at least one of the ships lost (I think it was the AHLS Sir galahad)


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice video and your right Les. The Zombie music was good.

What were the "bombs" that had the parachute that fell into the water?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 27, 2008)

I may be wrong but I believe it was a type of ASW ordnance, torpedos, depth charges etc Thorlifter.


----------

